# Nath5 Frogs and Vivs



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I wanted to start a thread to post my various tanks and frogs pics as they develop and change over time so here it is!

I will try to periodically post new photos. Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

My two 20 gallon tall verts, the left houses varadero the right northern variabilis.




























40 gallon breeder with leucs, this one needs an updated picture.


















60 gallon hex housing 3 whites tree frogs.


















My newish red eye tree frog.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 28, 2013)

Gorgeous! When the Whites get larger they will crush some plants with their weight. One of my favorite frog species, esp Bob's Supersnowflake morph


----------



## stepheneashia (Feb 3, 2017)

I really like the red eye tree frog. How is the care level for the frog?


----------



## paul87 (Feb 18, 2017)

Great looking tanks and frogs!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

stepheneashia said:


> I really like the red eye tree frog. How is the care level for the frog?


Pretty easy, I feed it 3 times a week small crickets dusted with calcium plus and make sure its water bowl stays clean and that's it. They are nocturnal so you won't see it moving around during the day but watching it hunt at night is fascinating. The whites tree frogs are like bumbling fools when hunting. The red eye is like a sniper.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Another orchid bloomed!


----------



## *tinc_so (Dec 18, 2016)

nice orchid, ive been wanting to try some of the smaller types, but im hesitant


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

*tinc_so said:


> nice orchid, ive been wanting to try some of the smaller types, but im hesitant


I have killed my fair share of orchids in the past iterations of these verts. It was almost always because I didn't have enough airflow and the orchids would rot. With the fans on these tanks also keeping the air moving all the orchids seem to be doing well. As long as you can provide airflow I would say go for it!


----------



## *tinc_so (Dec 18, 2016)

i was actually just thinking bout adding a small fan to my 18x18x24 , i just need to do more research about wich one is best. do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

*tinc_so said:


> i was actually just thinking bout adding a small fan to my 18x18x24 , i just need to do more research about wich one is best. do you have any suggestions?


I use two 40 mm noctua fans which are pricier but nearly silent.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## drcameraman (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesome frogs, setup and pics man. Bravo!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

drcameraman said:


> Awesome frogs, setup and pics man. Bravo!


Thank you!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Close your eyes it's too horrible!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Several sets of vents, fan adapters and front glass clips printed up for a fellow dendroboard member. These are what I use on my vert tanks.


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

By chance, who was the member u got those from... I'm looking to do the same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevel (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing. Really liked the leuc.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

shaungilhousen said:


> By chance, who was the member u got those from... I'm looking to do the same
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am the member  I printed them for several other people. If you are interested in them shoot me a pm!


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I need to invest in a 3D printer for real


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

How many times a day do you run your fans and for how long? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Super excited to get parts from Nathan! Incredibly nice guy - went above and beyond on these vents and door clips! I can't wait to get my tanks finished up! Thank you again Nathan! 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

myersboy6 said:


> How many times a day do you run your fans and for how long?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I run my fans the whole time the lights are on. I have them running as slow as they can go. I might try putting them on another timer but right now continuously is working well


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nath514 said:


> I run my fans the whole time the lights are on. I have them running as slow as they can go. I might try putting them on another timer but right now continuously is working well


Nice. I could never do that here in Arizona. My viv would try out so fast! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Waiting for his lady


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

How many leucs do you have in thay 40 breeder? Any updated pics?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

GOSKN5 said:


> How many leucs do you have in thay 40 breeder? Any updated pics?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I have 4 in that tank, i'll try to get some updated pics tonight!


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks.. do you find them bold and active as reported? Do they call pretty often?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

GOSKN5 said:


> Thanks.. do you find them bold and active as reported? Do they call pretty often?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Mine are extremely bold, they are always out and never shy away when I come into the room or even put my face right up to the glass. They call quite a bit but it is a fairly quiet call.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just trimmed back the leuc tank.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

That is a good looking tank Man! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks awesome... what moss is that? And what plant across the background?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

GOSKN5 said:


> Looks awesome... what moss is that? And what plant across the background?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


There is a bunch of sphagnum moss but also several other unidentified types that have popped up over time. The plant on the back is oak leaf creeping fig!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

myersboy6 said:


> That is a good looking tank Man!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Not a frog tank but in the frog room!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Nath514 said:


> Just trimmed back the leuc tank.


What is the plant growing from the soil on the left?


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

HunterB said:


> What is the plant growing from the soil on the left?


I can't remember the exact plant I believe it is a fern from Josh's frogs.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Nath514 said:


> I can't remember the exact plant I believe it is a fern from Josh's frogs.


A young _Microsorum pustulatum_ maybe?
They have that trident look before the fronds develop fully.


----------



## Stkef9 (Jul 30, 2016)

Great vivs! Definitely interested in seeing some pics of your fan mounts and door clips in use! Interested in picking some of those up. In your original post 3rd pic down what plant is the varadero sitting on?


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Stkef9 said:


> Great vivs! Definitely interested in seeing some pics of your fan mounts and door clips in use! Interested in picking some of those up. In your original post 3rd pic down what plant is the varadero sitting on?


Thanks! For more up close pictures of the clips and vents / fans being used on my tanks see: 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/277657-2-new-20-gallon-tall-verts.html

Those are a slightly older version of the fan mounts as I have iterated a few times since then but in general they look the same!

As for the plant it is some variety of orchid but I can't remember which, I have photos of most of the orchids in the tanks with name tags but not that one sorry.


----------



## Art93 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi, I'm totally new to this. But wanted to know to what do you connect those fans to power them up? Specially to that type of connection it has at the end? Thanks


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Captured a video of one of my Variabilis calling!

https://youtu.be/MeyiMKFfTA8


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Art93 said:


> Hi, I'm totally new to this. But wanted to know to what do you connect those fans to power them up? Specially to that type of connection it has at the end? Thanks


You can use a power adapter like this:

https://www.amazon.com/Okgear-100-2...59&sr=8-2&keywords=computer+fan+power+adapter

and then something like this to go from the molex connection to the fan connection:

https://www.amazon.com/3pin-power-4...29&sr=1-4&keywords=molex+to+3+pin+fan+adapter

I use a splitter like:

https://www.amazon.com/ExtremeMod-C...29&sr=1-3&keywords=molex+to+3+pin+fan+adapter

so that I can power all the fans off one power adapter.

Hope that helps!


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

The tanks look awesome...

Curious, where did you get the parts for the front of your tall-20's? Is that the conversation kit from Dane?

Thanks and looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

rjs5134 said:


> The tanks look awesome...
> 
> Curious, where did you get the parts for the front of your tall-20's? Is that the conversation kit from Dane?
> 
> Thanks and looking forward to more pics.


I printed all the vent and conversion parts for this tank. If you are interested in any of them let me know via pm!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Quick shot of the whites tree frog tank after some major trimming.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Elsongha (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice work!! How big is the Whites frog tank? It is beautiful. Also, what do you use to open and close the front of the tanks? 

Well done!


----------



## genem1948 (Dec 8, 2013)

Great tanks!! Super pictures. what camera are you using?


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice! PM sent! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Stkef9 said:


> Great vivs! Definitely interested in seeing some pics of your fan mounts and door clips in use! Interested in picking some of those up. In your original post 3rd pic down what plant is the varadero sitting on?


Hey the varadero is sitting on some variety of orchid I got from a local shop. I can't remember the variety sorry. Hit me up with a PM if you still need vents.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

genem1948 said:


> Great tanks!! Super pictures. what camera are you using?


Most of the pictures are just using my phone ( Nexus 6p ). Thanks!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

The red-eye perched up top!


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey @nath514 sent you a pm about those cool vent fans that you printed. Wondering if I could get a couple of them from you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Phxnoah (Sep 26, 2016)

Are fans necessary? I want to stay away from cutting glass to insert the fans, and I'm pretty sure opening the doors once in a while would suffice.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Phxnoah said:


> Are fans necessary? I want to stay away from cutting glass to insert the fans, and I'm pretty sure opening the doors once in a while would suffice.


If you want to grow orchids you need fans if not opening the doors a couple times a day is enough for fresh air circulation. Remember though without vents your glass will always be foggy 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## spikeizzy77 (Nov 8, 2016)

Frogs and vivs look great!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Been a while since I have posted pictures of my tanks. 

Here are pictures of my two 20 gallon verts, my customized 24x24x18 exo terra leuc tank, my zoomed skyscraper red eye tree frog tank, my 50 gallon planted aquarium and my 3 gallon shrimp tank.

Let me know what you think!

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

Very nice Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

S2G said:


> Very nice Thanks for sharing


You are most welcome!


----------

